# Zip Lock bags save and clean or pitch them



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

These things multiply like flies

Do you save and clean them. Their gettin costly, or pitch them. And what have you found is the best way to clean them. Like a hundred at a time LOL


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I do save some of them. Depends on what was in them and what it was used for. For example, When I freeze bread I will reuse those bags to freeze again. Same for any bag that held something wrapped in plastic wrap. I'll also take one formally used for food that once cleaned out doesn't meet my clean standardand repurpose it for screws, coins, empty brass when out shooting or any other thing that I need a bag for. 

To clean I just rinse with water and place upside down over a wooden spoon sticking up for the silverware holder in the drain. If it needs more cleaning than that it gets pitched.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I knew a woman who would turn them inside out and run them through her washer with bleach, then reuse. Apparently, that worked for her.


----------



## AndSoMuchmore (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been trying to rethink the way that I use plastic in my daily life because I don't really understand how it's made and it seems like doctors don't either. That said, I've started to use canning jars for the stuff that I would use plastic bags and bowls for. The only thing that I haven't been able to really get away from are those suction bags for freezing meat. I used to marinate meat in a bag (you still can, try an ice cube tray for the marinade and throw in a couple of cubes before suctioning the meat - assuming you have one of those gizmos) but now I use a big glass pyrex bowl with a lid. The few things that don't really work out with the depth of the canning jars work fine in those shallow pyrex bowls that can be put in the oven, freezer, etc. They're more expensive on the front end but can be used a million times. 

Anyway, I haven't ever figured out a good way to wash the bags that didn't make me feel uncomfortable. Maybe rethinking it would help? :shrug:


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I pitch them. Washing them out and having them drying on the countertop makes me feel poor.

I saved them for years back when we didn't have money. For some reason it was one of those tasks that I totally hated. I hated washing them out. I hated seeing them littering the counter. I hated how junky they looked in the drawer. They were just another reminder of how horribly poor we were and they sat there on the counter mocking me day after day. I'll use coupons and use them sparingly but I won't reuse them.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

It also depends with me on what was in them before. I usually wash them with the rest of the dishes and dry them over the jar with my utensils in them.
I usually always save the gallon size ones or those with the zippers in them. If they aren't good enough for food they end up with yarn or something else in them.


----------



## OzarksFarmGirl (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't put food stuff in mine. Like AndSoMuchmore, I use glass (or else cast iron or stainless) for anything that has to do with food. But I love ziploc bags for putting phone chargers, computer/gaming system cords, adapters, headphones, and so on in. I label the bag clearly with what the cord/adapter is and what device it goes to and then toss it in the bottom drawer of my desk where it remains untangled and ready to use at a moments notice. And the kidos love the bags to keep various game pieces and lego sets together. The gallon sized ones work for puzzles too - those flimsy boxes don't hold up very well and it's so frustrating to work on a puzzle only to find a piece missing from falling unnoticed through a tear in the box's seam. And plastic peanut butter jars make great...oops, BRB....

Literally just now my daughter came in and asked if I happened to have any idea where she could find a computer microphone, the kind that has a jack that she can plug in. I opened up the bottom drawer and, VoilÃ ! I produced a labeled ziploc bag containing exactly what she was wanting! That microphone hasn't been used or out of that drawer for at least two years. 

Ok...back to what I was talking about with the peanut butter jars. I'm a packrat and tend to save all sorts of screws, nuts, bolts, etc. And those plastic see-through peanut butter jars are perfect for sorting and storing things like that in. No more loose hardware in the "junk" draw or scattered on shelves to later fall on the garage floor. Those little brown paper sacks they give you at the hardware store are good for the transport home, but not so good for actually storing the hardware in. So whenever I get home with those little bags, I immediately put the contents into clean PB jars where I can easily see what's in them without having to open them up.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I used to wash and reuse them. But I don't anymore... my time is now more needed than the money. Plus I just don't have the counter space.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I reuse them but not ever if I have stored meat of any kind or cheeses in them. I just rinse with soap and water and hang on a wooden spoon to dry too. I even reuse the plastic that comes off of any store bought bread or rolls and the wax bags from cereal boxes. I open them up and use the wax paper then for sandwiches. It's not the idea of feeling poor or am poor it is just that I don't see why we shouldn't reuse and not fill the land fills with useable things. Or maybe it's the Scot in me ??


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I wash, dry, reuse. Any meat in them is in small packs wrapped in saran wrap so meat never touches the gallon bag. When the bags get a small hole or are worn out then they are used to store frozen fat cut off meat which is put in weekly garbage. Smaller, thinner bags are pitched sometimes, other times used to store fat until trash day.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

I wash them in the dish water before I wash the dishes. the water is cleaner. then I let them dry in the sink. it depend on what was in the bag . some bags I dont wash, just throw out.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I hang mine on the clothes line to dry.


----------

